# Need help with recent dog aggression



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

First off, a visit to the vet might be in order, just to rule out anything medical - have thyroid checked just in case.

Second, contact a trainer or behaviorist in your area. Something like a rally class, or anything simple where all dogs are always on leash and under control would be a good idea, if the trainer feels she will not disturb things too much. Just having the experience of going and working for treats with other dogs around and being sure they won't visit her will help. Some areas even offer 'reactive' dog classes which would be idea.

I wouldn't take her to off leash parks at this point, nor make her lie down when strange dogs are meeting her, it will make her more uncomfortable with strange dogs (think how you would feel if you had to introduce yourself to strangers in your birthday suit). Instead you want new dogs to be a positive experience and teach her how to react (or rather how not to react) in those situations.


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

I agree with Bender on all counts. Great advise.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I totally agree with what the woman who has worked with goldens told you, except I would extend that to ALL breeds.
We have seen that more times than I can tell you in dogs here at the pet hotel. As younger dogs, they play and play and play. By the time they're 3 or 4, they have developed what seems to be random dog aggression. 
It doesn't seem to have anything to do with being attacked or not, it seems to be much more age related than anything else.
It may appear random to us, but I believe something in the other dog's stance or posture sets them off.






nanoki2 said:


> I need advise. My 3 year old Golden has recently developed unpredictable dog agression.
> 
> Some background: She is a tough cookie, usually confident and energetic. As a pup, she was bold as brass. During this past summer, Casey was attacked by another dog while off leash. Then, it happened again a couple of more times...again, while off leash. She didn't get hurt BUT shortly after that Casey started being aggressive when meeting new dogs whether on or off leash. She isn't like this with all dogs so its hard to predict when. I can get her under control within seconds and the aggression subsides after I put her in a down position so the other dog can sniff her. It seems once she realizes the other dog isn't going to attack, she relaxes and then she plays with them.
> 
> ...


----------



## nanoki2 (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks for the advise! I have had her to the vets and all clear. I also did do some work with a bahourist and thats where the lying her down came from. I definitely don't do it with dogs I'm not 100% sure are going to be ok with her. 

We don't do off leash parks so thats not an issue but we are working on more controlled behaviour when she is in situations off leash. She's making good progress with this. We are also going to be doing a group training session so she can be exposed to other dogs but in a controlled setting. The trainer/educator is fully aware of her issues and thinks this is a good way to help her overcome this aggression. 

I am glad to get confirmation that mine is not the only 3 year old to exhibit this behaviour. I can't help but feel that its my fault somehow. I'm just not sure how yet.  Once I figure that out, I'm sure we can lick this!


----------

